# Thrush whilst on OI



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there

I've recently developed thrush after a rather 'energetic' few days of BMS following my HCG shot.  I've been on Puregon injections followed by the Pregnyl shot last week, so am currently on day 7 of the 2ww.  Unfortunately my DH has also developed thrush, but is using Canestan cream to clear it up.  But I'm unsure what's safe for me.  I called my clinic and they said not to take any oral medication (in case I'm pregnant) but to speak with a pharmacist to check the alternative.

All advice gratefully received!
Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Oops   the things we have to go through for a BFP   Got everything crossed for you that it'll all be worth it    

You can use clotrimazole (Canestan) cream and pessaries when pregnant so I'd suggest a one off 500mg pessary plus some cream. You can get from GP on prescription or buy over the counter from a pharmacy (if you buy it the patient leaflet inside says check with GP if you are pregnant but it is perfectly safe to take).

Maz x


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks so much Maz - thats really helpful.

Unfortunately my DH is still suffering a bit (although Ive been symptom free for about 5 days, despite not taking anything), so I think Ill make an appointment with the Dr, just to check that it's thrush and not some other type of infection, before I get anything to treat it.

You're right... the things we have to go through!
Thanks again...


----------

